# The Most Important Self-Driving Car Announcement Yet



## tomatopaste

https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ant-self-driving-car-announcement-yet/556712/


Waymo will be capable of doing vast numbers of trips per day. They estimate that the Jaguar fleet alone will be capable of doing a million trips each day in 2020.

But the qualitative impact will be even bigger. Right now, maybe 10,000 or 20,000 people have ever ridden in a self-driving car, in any context. Far fewer have been in a vehicle that is truly absent a driver. Up to a million people could have that experience _every day _in 2020.

But for Waymo's program, that line of questioning is becoming a red herring. Waymo is not spending a billion dollars on cars for a fleet because they are not sure if their technology works. It works well enough to begin rolling it out to a million people a day.


----------



## Hackenstein

I'm not getting in a self driving car. No way.

I suspect you won't either. 

Also, a whole lot of people drive for a living. A whole lot of people rely on people who drive for a living. 

This is all madness.


----------



## heynow321

Oh good so they can get on the freeway now?


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> I'm not getting in a self driving car. No way.
> 
> I suspect you won't either.
> 
> Also, a whole lot of people drive for a living. A whole lot of people rely on people who drive for a living.
> 
> This is all madness.


You suspect wrong. Sack up. Small girls are using Waymo every day


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> You suspect wrong. Sack up. Small girls are using Waymo every day


I've seen two small girls use it on a video.


----------



## HotUberMess

With all the crap roads and construction in Orlando, I’m safe til 2020


----------



## Tailgaters

*This factory was once filled with union workers who felt NO MACHINE CAN REPLACE ME *


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tailgaters said:


> *This factory was once filled with union workers who felt NO MACHINE CAN REPLACE ME *


One vomiting drunk could quickly bring that factory to a standstill.


----------



## Tailgaters

Anyone need a F-150









Robbie the robot will take ur order


----------



## heynow321

lol as if a dynamic driving environment and a static factory environment are comparable in any way shape or form.


----------



## RamzFanz

tomatopaste said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ant-self-driving-car-announcement-yet/556712/
> 
> 
> Waymo will be capable of doing vast numbers of trips per day. They estimate that the Jaguar fleet alone will be capable of doing a million trips each day in 2020.
> 
> But the qualitative impact will be even bigger. Right now, maybe 10,000 or 20,000 people have ever ridden in a self-driving car, in any context. Far fewer have been in a vehicle that is truly absent a driver. Up to a million people could have that experience _every day _in 2020.
> 
> But for Waymo's program, that line of questioning is becoming a red herring. Waymo is not spending a billion dollars on cars for a fleet because they are not sure if their technology works. It works well enough to begin rolling it out to a million people a day.


What we need to remember, is this is just one partner. How many are already partnered and how many are to come?



Hackenstein said:


> I'm not getting in a self driving car. No way.
> 
> I suspect you won't either.
> 
> Also, a whole lot of people drive for a living. A whole lot of people rely on people who drive for a living.
> 
> This is all madness.


Said the wagon-wheel maker to the candlestick maker.

A $14 market waits for no one.

Fortunately, everyone will see it coming from many years away, if you're paying attention and not ostriching.



heynow321 said:


> Oh good so they can get on the freeway now?


Yes, they could. Freeways are the easy part. It's where they started. They moved to the cities to learn the hard part.


----------



## tohunt4me

They


tomatopaste said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ant-self-driving-car-announcement-yet/556712/
> 
> 
> Waymo will be capable of doing vast numbers of trips per day. They estimate that the Jaguar fleet alone will be capable of doing a million trips each day in 2020.
> 
> But the qualitative impact will be even bigger. Right now, maybe 10,000 or 20,000 people have ever ridden in a self-driving car, in any context. Far fewer have been in a vehicle that is truly absent a driver. Up to a million people could have that experience _every day _in 2020.
> 
> But for Waymo's program, that line of questioning is becoming a red herring. Waymo is not spending a billion dollars on cars for a fleet because they are not sure if their technology works. It works well enough to begin rolling it out to a million people a day.


 They will do it once.
Say " DONE THAT BEEN THERE"
" BOUGHT THE T SHIRT & BURNT IT " !

And blow it off as a boring mundane experience.Lacking " TRUE SERVICE" and human interaction.

They will fizzle much more rapidly than their arrival !

Remember . . .

" EDSEL !
Car of the FUTURE "!

Humming " New Kid in Town"- the Eagles.


----------



## RamzFanz

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One vomiting drunk could quickly bring that factory to a standstill.


And yet, they don't. Prison is a *****.



heynow321 said:


> lol as if a dynamic driving environment and a static factory environment are comparable in any way shape or form.


A point lost on heynow. That's the norm.


----------



## tohunt4me

tomatopaste said:


> You suspect wrong. Sack up. Small girls are using Waymo every day


Smells Like Teen Spirit !

" Here we are now
Entertain us . . ."

E


heynow321 said:


> lol as if a dynamic driving environment and a static factory environment are comparable in any way shape or form.


Exactly

Show those robots handle 10 different body styles one after the other.

They CANT.

THEY CAN DRIVE IN CIRCLES THOUGH.

REPETITIVE MOTION THEIR SPECIALTY.


----------



## Tailgaters

heynow321 said:


> lol as if a dynamic driving environment and a static factory environment are comparable in any way shape or form.


Actually heynow321 tohunt4me my comparison is between the past factory works and present uber drivers attitudes 
Both feel/felt they are irreplaceable 
Both feel/felt their skills could not be replicated
Both feel/felt only they could do their respective skill set

In reality the factory workers were skilled labor (replaced)
Conversely 
Uber drivers are low skill low wage (eminent replacement)


----------



## WeirdBob

RamzFanz said:


> And yet, they don't. Prison is a *****.


And expensive as ****!

http://www.lao.ca.gov/PolicyAreas/CJ/6_cj_inmatecost

It costs an average of about $71,000 per year to incarcerate an inmate in prison in California.
Over three-quarters of these costs are for security and inmate health care.
Since 2010-11, the average annual cost has increased by about $22,000 or about 45 percent. This includes an increase of $7,900 for security and $7,200 for inmate health care. This increase has been driven by various factors, including (1) employee compensation, (2) increased inmate health care costs, and (3) operational costs related to additional prison capacity to reduce prison overcrowding.


----------



## tohunt4me

WeirdBob said:


> And expensive as ****!
> 
> http://www.lao.ca.gov/PolicyAreas/CJ/6_cj_inmatecost
> 
> It costs an average of about $71,000 per year to incarcerate an inmate in prison in California.
> Over three-quarters of these costs are for security and inmate health care.
> Since 2010-11, the average annual cost has increased by about $22,000 or about 45 percent. This includes an increase of $7,900 for security and $7,200 for inmate health care. This increase has been driven by various factors, including (1) employee compensation, (2) increased inmate health care costs, and (3) operational costs related to additional prison capacity to reduce prison overcrowding.


Robot prison guards next.


----------



## RamzFanz

WeirdBob said:


> And expensive as ****!
> 
> http://www.lao.ca.gov/PolicyAreas/CJ/6_cj_inmatecost
> 
> It costs an average of about $71,000 per year to incarcerate an inmate in prison in California.
> Over three-quarters of these costs are for security and inmate health care.
> Since 2010-11, the average annual cost has increased by about $22,000 or about 45 percent. This includes an increase of $7,900 for security and $7,200 for inmate health care. This increase has been driven by various factors, including (1) employee compensation, (2) increased inmate health care costs, and (3) operational costs related to additional prison capacity to reduce prison overcrowding.


Welcome to CA. Please hand your overlords your wallet.


----------



## tohunt4me

Prison Planet.

Enforced by Robots.

At the behest of TRANSHUMANISTS


----------



## heynow321

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, they could. Freeways are the easy part. It's where they started. They moved to the cities to learn the hard part.


oh good! please show me a video of a SDC entering a freeway, changing lanes, dealing with traffic, entering another freeway, then exiting. should be pretty simple right? I assume there are tons of examples of SDC's doing that. I just can't seem to find any for some reason though!


----------



## tomatopaste

RamzFanz said:


> What we need to remember, is this is just one partner. How many are already partnered and how many are to come?


What's the value of all this free media to Jaguar? Waymo probably got the cars at cost.

http://fox28media.com/news/auto-mat...er-create-first-electric-self-driving-vehicle


----------



## Hackenstein

There aren't any jobs to replace these driving jobs.

Manufacturing is also being fully automated.

Retail will be kiosks.

Warehouses will be automated

Deliveries will be automated

Do they want riots in the streets? What's the end game here?


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> There aren't any jobs to replace these driving jobs.
> 
> Manufacturing is also being fully automated.
> 
> Retail will be kiosks.
> 
> Warehouses will be automated
> 
> Deliveries will be automated
> 
> Do they want riots in the streets? What's the end game here?


90 percent of all workers in the U.S. used to be farmers



Hackenstein said:


> I've seen two small girls use it on a video.


Not everyone has the same risk tolerance. Candace and the girls have been part of the early rider program for over a year and have used self driving Waymos for all their transportation. At some point those that are more risk averse will feel comfortable to get onboard as well.


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> 90 percent of all workers in the U.S. used to be farmers


Automated as well.

There's no way out with this path.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> Automated as well.
> 
> There's no way out with this path.


What are you talking about? Now 3 percent of the workforce is able to provide food for the entire country and a lot of the world. Has our standard of living gone up or down?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RamzFanz said:


> And yet, they don't. Prison is a *****.


You can keep drunks out of factories. But Ubers? It's half their business.


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> What are you talking about? Now 3 percent of the workforce is able to provide food for the entire country and a lot of the world. Has our standard of living gone up or down?


If they automate all of the driving jobs? My standard of living drops off a cliff. Apply the same to all of the above which are about to be fully automated.

Not quite sure why you're rooting for this, the noose is closing quite quickly on the American Dream.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> If they automate all of the driving jobs? My standard of living drops off a cliff. Apply the same to all of the above which are about to be fully automated.
> 
> Not quite sure why you're rooting for this, the noose is closing quite quickly on the American Dream.


If a driving job is your dream job, you need to dream bigger.


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> If a driving job is your dream job, you need to dream bigger.


Please. Society is completely screwed if you get rid of all of these jobs.

This bears little resemblance to any change before it.

AI is surpassing lawyers now.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> Please. Society is completely screwed if you get rid of all of these jobs.
> 
> This bears little resemblance to any change before it.
> 
> AI is surpassing lawyers now.


100 years from now there will be almost no job a robot or computer can't do better faster and cheaper than a human. As a society we'll deal with it. It's offers both good and bad. Some will smoke dope all day, others will be free to follow their passion.



Hackenstein said:


> Please. Society is completely screwed if you get rid of all of these jobs.
> 
> This bears little resemblance to any change before it.
> 
> AI is surpassing lawyers now.


Was society screwed when we got rid of all the farming jobs?


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> 100 years from now there will be almost no job a robot or computer can't do better faster and cheaper than a human. As a society we'll deal with it. It's offers both good and bad. Some will smoke dope all day, others will be free to follow their passion.
> 
> Was society screwed when we got rid of all the farming jobs?


Half of Americans can't afford a $400 emergency in 2018. Yes, I'd say the American Dream is pretty much dead.

This coming wave of automation will leave an unreal number of people with no options.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> If they automate all of the driving jobs? My standard of living drops off a cliff. Apply the same to all of the above which are about to be fully automated.
> 
> Not quite sure why you're rooting for this, the noose is closing quite quickly on the American Dream.


If you're competent enough to make a living as a driver you're competent to make a living doing something else. It's coming. Rioting won't stop it, so you need to find something that's even more fulfilling than driving. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> If you're competent enough to make a living as a driver you're competent to make a living doing something else. It's coming. Rioting won't stop it, so you need to find something that's even more fulfilling than driving. Shouldn't be too hard.


Bla bla bla. Why do you post in a drivers forum?

Independently wealthy/ sadistic thrill?


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> Half of Americans can't afford a $400 emergency in 2018. Yes, I'd say the American Dream is pretty much dead.
> 
> This coming wave of automation will leave an unreal number of people with no options.


Self driving cars in and of themselves will be the most disruptive technological advancement in history. State Farm insurance sales - gone. Mechanic - most will be gone. Retail stores - most will be gone. It's coming and it can't be stopped. There will be winners and losers, so start making plans. Truth is, life can be hard, but complaining how unfair life is won't make any difference.



Hackenstein said:


> Bla bla bla. Why do you post in a drivers forum?
> 
> Independently wealthy/ sadistic thrill?


Society doesn't owe you a driving job anymore than it owed farmers a farming job? Would you rather just wake up one day and find out your job is gone?


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> Self driving cars in and of themselves will be the most disruptive technological advancement in history. State Farm insurance sales - gone. Mechanic - most will be gone. Retail stores - most will be gone. It's coming and it can't be stopped. There will be winners and losers, so start making plans. Truth is, life can be hard, but complaining how unfair life is won't make any difference.
> 
> Society doesn't owe you a driving job anymore than it owed farmers a farming job? Would you rather just wake up one day and find out your job is gone?


Ah, I see. You're one of those sadists who accuses people of thinking they're owed a job.

It's a shame you post here. Kind of gross.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> Ah, I see. You're one of those sadists who accuses people of thinking they're owed a job.
> 
> It's a shame you post here. Kind of gross.


I believe in personal responsibility. I've never bought into the holier than thou blue collar montra "oh woe is me." I could have been a contender.


----------



## ABC123DEF

tomatopaste said:


> What are you talking about? Now 3 percent of the workforce is able to provide food for the entire country and a lot of the world. Has our standard of living gone up or down?


I think it's safe to say that our standard of living has gone down. I've never been so stressed out in all my life with all the gadgets and modern conveniences. Who's going to buy stuff if nobody has any jobs and can't afford housing and food? Just because things CAN be done, should they be done?


----------



## tomatopaste

ABC123DEF said:


> I think it's safe to say that our standard of living has gone down. I've never been so stressed out in all my life with all the gadgets and modern conveniences. Who's going to buy stuff if nobody has any jobs and can't afford housing and food? Just because things CAN be done, should they be done?


So you should have the right to tell me I can't have a self driving car?


----------



## ABC123DEF

tomatopaste said:


> If you're competent enough to make a living as a driver you're competent to make a living doing something else. It's coming. Rioting won't stop it, so you need to find something that's even more fulfilling than driving. Shouldn't be too hard.


Nah...it won't be hard at all. The world's populations keeps growing and there's more and more people to compete with for jobs. AND you can't just walk into a business, shake someone's hand, and get hired tomorrow.



tomatopaste said:


> So you should have the right to tell me I can't have a self driving car?


You can own 100 of them for all I care. Go for it!


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> I believe in personal responsibility. I've never bought into the holier than thou blue collar montra "oh woe is me." I could have been a contender.


No, you believe in apathy and selfishness.

I'm pretty sure you were handed more than most who post here, bootstraps.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> No, you believe in apathy and selfishness.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you were handed more than most who post here, bootstraps.


----------



## Hackenstein

tomatopaste said:


> Please list for us all the jobs that aren't honest


Trust fund kids who pretend to have pulled themselves up by their bootstraps.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> Trust fund kids who pretend to have pulled themselves up by their bootstraps.


Libs content to spend their whole lives biotching about how unfair life is.


----------



## Rakos

Hey guys....


----------



## ntcindetroit

As long as police out there keep up writing tickets to the passengers of SDC Cruise, the rideshare driver job is safe, jmo.


----------



## Tailgaters

tomatopaste said:


> What's the value of all this free media to Jaguar? Waymo probably got the cars at cost.


"_What's the value of all this free media to Jaguar?"_
Obviously high enough to sell at cost 
"If" that's what happened
I've found those in the ground transportation people moving biz tend not
to be privy to international business deals made in private board rooms


----------



## Rakos

ntcindetroit said:


> As long as police out there keep up writing tickets to the passengers of SDC Cruise, the rideshare driver job is safe, jmo.


Yup...

Ossifer I ordered a Uber...

So you have to ticket the robot...

I can not be responsible...

For anything I may do...8>)

Rakos


----------



## tomatopaste

Hackenstein said:


> Trust fund kids who pretend to have pulled themselves up by their bootstraps.


Did Uber drivers give two shits when they helped put "honest working" taxi drivers' out of business? Hell no. But now that it's your ox being gored it's time to get government involved


----------



## Uberfunitis

I would imagine eventually in the far future, when automation eventually eliminates most jobs that something like a guaranteed minimum income will be provided and paid for by the taxes collected from the automated companies. I could very much see a future where basic needs are met and people are left to spend their time on higher self actualization.


----------



## ntcindetroit

We imagine people will be housed in SDC bldgs and non-SDC sub. according to their access to their job site. Police will tell the riders when handing out the tickets, you're what you're riding with. Just another nut or bolt.


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> Society doesn't owe you a driving job anymore than it owed farmers a farming job? Would you rather just wake up one day and find out your job is gone?


Oh have all the farmers disappeared?


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Oh have all the farmers disappeared?


All but 3 percent of the workforce


----------



## Karl Marx

tomatopaste said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ant-self-driving-car-announcement-yet/556712/
> 
> 
> Waymo will be capable of doing vast numbers of trips per day. They estimate that the Jaguar fleet alone will be capable of doing a million trips each day in 2020.
> 
> But the qualitative impact will be even bigger. Right now, maybe 10,000 or 20,000 people have ever ridden in a self-driving car, in any context. Far fewer have been in a vehicle that is truly absent a driver. Up to a million people could have that experience _every day _in 2020.
> 
> But for Waymo's program, that line of questioning is becoming a red herring. Waymo is not spending a billion dollars on cars for a fleet because they are not sure if their technology works. It works well enough to begin rolling it out to a million people a day.


Waymo started in 2009 and the Google engineers wasted no time. The lawsuit they waged against Uber was a small side show. They knew they had Travis by the balls. That the car companies have realized they better bet on a horse if they want to stay in the game is I think very telling. I think Volvo made a huge mistake aligning themselves with Uber. Interesting that the Indians went with Waymo. They're very smart business people. Uber is looking more like dead meat by the hour.

Any of you guys out there thinking of buying a new car? I would have to council you to hold off for another couple of months. The robots may be here sooner than we think.


----------



## heynow321

Karl Marx said:


> I would have to council you to hold off for another couple of months. The robots may be here sooner than we think.


unless they have to turn left or deal with rain lol


----------



## RamzFanz

heynow321 said:


> oh good! please show me a video of a SDC entering a freeway, changing lanes, dealing with traffic, entering another freeway, then exiting. should be pretty simple right? I assume there are tons of examples of SDC's doing that. I just can't seem to find any for some reason though!


Denial doesn't change the facts.


----------



## heynow321

RamzFanz said:


> Denial doesn't change the facts.


The fact that you can't post such a simple video speaks volumes.


----------



## Karl Marx

Uberfunitis said:


> I would imagine eventually in the far future, when automation eventually eliminates most jobs that something like a guaranteed minimum income will be provided and paid for by the taxes collected from the automated companies. I could very much see a future where basic needs are met and people are left to spend their time on higher self actualization.


They will need people to buy these new things and services.


----------



## RamzFanz

heynow321 said:


> The fact that you can't post such a simple video speaks volumes.


I didn't say I couldn't. We know for a fact that's how they started so your challenge is irrelevant.

If I posted video of the moon landing, you would still deny it.


----------



## Karl Marx

Hackenstein said:


> I'm not getting in a self driving car. No way.
> 
> I suspect you won't either.
> 
> Also, a whole lot of people drive for a living. A whole lot of people rely on people who drive for a living.
> 
> This is all madness.


No its' not madness, its' the future.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> oh good! please show me a video of a SDC entering a freeway, changing lanes, dealing with traffic, entering another freeway, then exiting. should be pretty simple right? I assume there are tons of examples of SDC's doing that. I just can't seem to find any for some reason though!


Safety tip: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...962&tbm=isch&source=lnms#imgrc=cUe_vMMjXUpRkM:


----------



## heynow321

RamzFanz said:


> I didn't say I couldn't. We know for a fact that's how they started so your challenge is irrelevant.
> 
> If I posted video of the moon landing, you would still deny it.


 Then put up or shut up old man. Post the video. I want to see a self driving car enter a freeway, drive on it, then exit and drive on the city streets. I know you're not going to do it because we both know these cars are not even capable of even doing such a simple task


----------



## Karl Marx

tomatopaste said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ant-self-driving-car-announcement-yet/556712/
> 
> 
> Waymo will be capable of doing vast numbers of trips per day. They estimate that the Jaguar fleet alone will be capable of doing a million trips each day in 2020.
> 
> But the qualitative impact will be even bigger. Right now, maybe 10,000 or 20,000 people have ever ridden in a self-driving car, in any context. Far fewer have been in a vehicle that is truly absent a driver. Up to a million people could have that experience _every day _in 2020.
> 
> But for Waymo's program, that line of questioning is becoming a red herring. Waymo is not spending a billion dollars on cars for a fleet because they are not sure if their technology works. It works well enough to begin rolling it out to a million people a day.


I fondly remember my forensic digital reports. It was crazy and brazen to turn a firmware bug into a feature. Hell that was only 10 years ago. Absolutely amazing how statistics has had such a huge impact in all the sciences. AI will have the most profound impact than any other technology man has ever created. The sad reality is that our social technology won't be able keep up with learning machines.

People will simply not want to sit at home and do nothing. The challenges will be enormous.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

tomatopaste said:


> You suspect wrong. Sack up. Small girls are using Waymo every day


they can transport minors even?


----------



## tomatopaste

25rides7daysaweek said:


> they can transport minors even?


Yuppers


----------



## tohunt4me

Hackenstein said:


> There aren't any jobs to replace these driving jobs.
> 
> Manufacturing is also being fully automated.
> 
> Retail will be kiosks.
> 
> Warehouses will be automated
> 
> Deliveries will be automated
> 
> Do they want riots in the streets? What's the end game here?


Concentration camps and Elimination of Surplus Humans.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Then put up or shut up old man. Post the video. I want to see a self driving car enter a freeway, drive on it, then exit and drive on the city streets. I know you're not going to do it because we both know these cars are not even capable of even doing such a simple task


Sparky, let's take it from the top, shall we? The video you're asking for is child's play compared to the difficulty of driving in city traffic.

Here, let Chris Urmson explain it to you: video: start at 8:50






Chris Urmson:
Back when we started in 2009 this is what our system looked like. You can see our car in the middle and the other boxes on the road driving down the highway. The car needs to understand where it is and roughly where the other vehicles are. It's really a geometric understanding of the world.

Once we started driving on neighborhood and city streets the problem becomes a whole new level of difficulty by comparison.



tomatopaste said:


> Sparky, let's take it from the top, shall we? The video you're asking for is child's play compared to the difficulty of driving in city traffic.
> 
> Here, let Chris Urmson explain it to you: video: start at 8:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Urmsom:
> Back when we started in 2009 this is what are system looked like. You can see our car in the middle and the other boxes on the road driving down the highway. The car needs to understand where it is and roughly where the other vehicles are. It's really a geometric understanding of the world.
> 
> Once we started driving on neighborhood and city streets the problem becomes a whole new level of difficulty by comparison.


heynow321 If you don't start doing your homework, you're going to have to repeat this entire course.


----------



## dirtylee

the riots once everyone's job is automated away will be "EPIC"

#end of democracy in America
#World War 4: sticks & stones make a comeback.


----------



## tohunt4me

dirtylee said:


> the riots once everyone's job is automated away will be "EPIC"
> 
> #end of democracy in America
> #World War 4: sticks & stones make a comeback.


Will cause Global Crisis.

No need for automated ships to sail to America.
No corporations left to pay taxes.
No jobs.
No payments on National Debt.

GAME OVER.

TILT . . .Tilt . . .TILT . . .

Even Govt. Will cut jobs


----------



## RamzFanz

heynow321 said:


> Then put up or shut up old man. Post the video. I want to see a self driving car enter a freeway, drive on it, then exit and drive on the city streets. I know you're not going to do it because we both know these cars are not even capable of even doing such a simple task


I see you've moved the goal posts again... That's why I won't entertain you. You aren't sincere.

Hint, SDCs have driven coast to coast.


----------



## heynow321

lol is that what the voices in your head and elon's head tell you? they've made it coast to coast? without safety drivers? I assume that feat was taped. please post that tape!


----------



## ntcindetroit

Our AI robot did not print out the greenbacks. She predicts a DOA for another taxi company's IPO and race to the court of supreme justice of our God to file Cht. 7, 11 or 13 for the sdc start ups in foreseeable future. We just have to sit tight with seat belt on in our driver seats. (Free rides in SDC is only game in town. with police issuing tickets to the unwitting occupant(s) found in any SDC, Safety or not)


----------



## tohunt4me

Hackenstein said:


> There aren't any jobs to replace these driving jobs.
> 
> Manufacturing is also being fully automated.
> 
> Retail will be kiosks.
> 
> Warehouses will be automated
> 
> Deliveries will be automated
> 
> Do they want riots in the streets? What's the end game here?


Automated and shipped to other countries



heynow321 said:


> lol is that what the voices in your head and elon's head tell you? they've made it coast to coast? without safety drivers? I assume that feat was taped. please post that tape!


I saw a picture.
It was on back of a train.
Coast to coast.
No driver


----------



## NoPooPool

tomatopaste said:


> 90 percent of all workers in the U.S. used to be farmers
> 
> Not everyone has the same risk tolerance. Candace and the girls have been part of the early rider program for over a year and have used self driving Waymos for all their transportation. At some point those that are more risk averse will feel comfortable to get onboard as well.


All I can say is Tempe AZ.


----------



## tomatopaste

NoPooPool said:


> All I can say is Tempe AZ.


Then you're not really able to say much, are you? Candace and the girls live in or around Tempe as well. Uber is a very shady company, Waymo is not. Yes Uber is 100 percent responsible but Elaine would be alive today if she didn't do stupid shit


----------



## NoPooPool

tomatopaste said:


> Then you're not really able to say much, are you? Candace and the girls live in or around Tempe as well. Uber is a very shady company, Waymo is not. Yes Uber is 100 percent responsible but Elaine would be alive today if she didn't do stupid shit


And let's not forget people that post stupid chit. People do stupid chit driving, bicycling and walking. We have just begun to scratch the surface on many more Elaines.


----------



## tomatopaste

NoPooPool said:


> And let's not forget people that post stupid chit. People do stupid chit driving, bicycling and walking. We have just begun to scratch the surface on many more Elaines.


Agreed. Stop doing it


----------



## ntcindetroit

NoPooPool said:


> And let's not forget people that post stupid chit. People do stupid chit driving, bicycling and walking. We have just begun to scratch the surface on many more Elaines.


We've another Elaine in charge in DC too.


----------



## NoPooPool

tomatopaste said:


> Agreed. Stop doing it


Oh, great response. That was the comeback of all comebacks!


----------



## tohunt4me

NoPooPool said:


> Oh, great response.


They do not make " tomato Paste" out of the Best tomatos.

Just as you do mot put " STEAK" in potted meat.


----------



## tomatopaste

NoPooPool said:


> Oh, great response. That was the comeback of all comebacks!


It was pretty sweet


----------



## NoPooPool

tomatopaste said:


> It was pretty sweet


And another!

The sniping on this board creates a laugh a minute. Hahahahahahahahahahaha, that goes on for minutes.


----------



## heynow321

We are all still waiting Greg and ramz. As you know these cars are going to be taking all of our jobs sometime within the next month to the end of the year. As you said, they started with the freeways first. So it should be really really simple to find a video of a car entering the freeway driving on it then exiting it.

Oh wait. Has google not 3-D mapped every freeway in the country yet?


----------



## tomatopaste

NoPooPool said:


> And another!
> 
> The sniping on this board creates a laugh a minute. Hahahahahahahahahahaha, that goes on for minutes.


And I charge nothing. I'm a giver


----------



## tohunt4me

tomatopaste said:


> And I charge nothing. I'm a giver


That was good.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> We are all still waiting Greg and ramz. As you know these cars are going to be taking all of our jobs sometime within the next month to the end of the year. As you said, they started with the freeways first. So it should be really really simple to find a video of a car entering the freeway driving on it then exiting it.
> 
> Oh wait. Has google not 3-D mapped every freeway in the country yet?


Why don't you first comment on this:

Chris Urmson:

Back when we started in 2009 this is what our system looked like. You can see our car in the middle and the other boxes on the road driving down the highway. The car needs to understand where it is and roughly where the other vehicles are. It's really a geometric understanding of the world.

Once we started driving on neighborhood and city streets the problem becomes a whole new level of difficulty by comparison.
Let's start there, shall we?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

lol, guys don't worry, this is all a fluff piece

And the best post is the one that says you can't compare robots in a building to having robots driving in the real world. It's apples and oranges. Remember, they need to keep the investor money rolling in. Not only will they not work but nobody is even going to get in them. And unfortunately, until they really start killing people, they aren't going to be completely shut down forever. As soon as people start dying.....little kids getting hit....politicians kids dying....famous people's kids dying, they aren't going to get shut down until that point.

Remember, Waymo has been doing theirs in Mountain View for over 5 years and still aren't close. This is one city. There are 10,000 cities in the US. And they've never even been a freeway.


----------



## HotUberMess

I can envision many years down the line, people will be taking autonomous cars and won’t think twice about it. The cars will employ technology that allows them to avoid accidents (airplanes use TCAS). We’ll laugh at our own current conversations about this.

Before that happens, there will be driverless accidents, missteps, fear, sensationalist news coverage (remember the Tesla driver who lost his head in an accident? How many normal accidents get national news coverage?).. all of these things will delay Waymo and others from operationg nationwide. Drivers here have much longer than a year to continue working and save and plan for finding a job elsewhere.

The ones who have to worry are those with the oldest cars, the lowest ratings and the most issues. They will be the first to be cut from the driver roles. The rest of us have time to make plans.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

HotUberMess said:


> The cars will employ technology that allows them to avoid accidents (airplanes use TCAS).


Describe in detail all of the variables a plane has to go through in the air vs cars on the ground. Pedestrians ? Dogs walking into the street? Stop signs ? Stop lights ?

I want you to describe each and every flight you've ever been on that didn't have a pilot in it to compare it to your vision of SDC's that have been on the roads with no drivers(there are no SDC's on real roads that have no drivers in them in the first place).

Describe all flights you've heard about or read about that have had no pilot in them. Clearly since you're saying airplanes operate like SDC's there must be flights that have taken place that only have you known about that have had no pilot whatsoever in them. We would all love to hear about them.


----------



## HotUberMess

uberdriverfornow said:


> Describe in detail all of the variables a plane has to go through in the air vs cars on the ground. Pedestrians ? Dogs walking into the street? Stop signs ? Stop lights ?
> 
> I want you to describe each and every flight you've ever been on that didn't have a pilot in it to compare it to your vision of SDC's that have been on the roads with no drivers(there are no SDC's on real roads that have no drivers in them in the first place).
> 
> Describe all flights you've heard about or read about that have had no pilot in them. Clearly since you're saying airplanes operate like SDC's there must be flights that have taken place that only have you known about that have had no pilot whatsoever in them. We would all love to hear about them.


You can read about TCAS on your own and how it functions; I don't have time to engage in useless bickering with you.

Only a fool would say "never".


----------



## uberdriverfornow

HotUberMess said:


> You can read about TCAS on your own and how it functions; I don't have time to engage in useless bickering with you.
> 
> Only a fool would say "never".


Never, unless you want deaths.

And I didn't think you wanted any.

I use common sense. I don't just bs. Most people in this world just go along with what they see as the current state of goings. "Oh, I keep hearing the media saying SDC's are the wave of the future so I'm just going to try to act cool and say it too." Nope, I don't do that. I think for my own.


----------



## HotUberMess

uberdriverfornow said:


> Never, unless you want deaths.
> 
> And I didn't think you wanted any.
> 
> I use common sense. I don't just bs. Most people in this world just go along with what they see as the current state of goings. "Oh, I keep hearing the media saying SDC's are the wave of the future so I'm just going to try to act cool and say it too." Nope, I don't do that. I think for my own.


Lol I am the farthest thing from cool. I haven't read very many articles on SDCs and I certainly don't buy into Waymo's hype -which, by the way- is surely marketing fluff.

What I do know about: how software detects movement and change in video (by comparing change in pixels from one frame to the next), how TCAS works, how RADAR works, how SDCs use software to navigate roads and avoid other cars, how SDCs could communicate with traffic signals, etc. I know about those things because I've studied it in programming classes.

The US military has been working on this stuff for a long time, because my school got a grant to work on it when it was just an inkling of an idea. All of this SDC tech you see in articles is a result of the US military's work to develop a driverless vehicle that can prevent lives lost to IEDs. Work that started almost a decade ago.

PS I mentioned there would be missteps and accidents in my original comment.. did you miss that part?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

you do realize that theres a lot more to driving than simply not hitting things ?

who cares if you have a sdc that might not actually hit anything if it becomes so slow and cautious that it cause traffic to back up ?

i will wait for you to show me videos you've seen where these things actually work just like a driver, if not better, with no driver doing anything whatsoever.

i will wait right here, lets see it, lets see miles and miles of driving with no human intervention whatsoever

if they worked we would see it, we all woulda seen it already

sorry, some of us aren't so gullible


----------



## HotUberMess

uberdriverfornow said:


> you do realize that theres a lot more to driving than simply not hitting things ?
> 
> who cares if you have a sdc that might not actually hit anything if it becomes so slow and cautious that it cause traffic to back up ?
> 
> i will wait for you to show me videos you've seen where these things actually work just like a driver, if not better, with no driver doing anything whatsoever.
> 
> i will wait right here, lets see it, lets see miles and miles of driving with no human intervention whatsoever
> 
> if they worked we would see it, we all woulda seen it already
> 
> sorry, some of us aren't so gullible


Yes I do realize it. Do you realize we have the ability to overcome these things? Do you realize just because these things don't exist now, that is no indication of whether they will ever exist?

You sound like people who thought airplanes were an impossibility. Actually you sound worse than that because SDCs already exist in limited form. This is much less difficult to foresee than the dawn of flight.

You're not less gullible, you're just less knowledgable.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

HotUberMess said:


> Yes I do realize it. Do you realize we have the ability to overcome these things? Do you realize just because these things don't exist now, that is no indication of whether they will ever exist?
> 
> You sound like people who thought airplanes were an impossibility. Actually you sound worse than that because SDCs already exist in limited form. This is much less difficult to foresee than the dawn of flight.
> 
> You're not less gullible, you're just less knowledgable.


overcome those things ? great, let's see the video that proves it ? where's your proof ? you got none cause there aint none

those waymo sdc's have drivers driving them around in one single city every day, never been on a freeway, never been outside city limits for atleast five years now....still no video, still no proof, still 9,999 more cities to go.... /laff

you also got an accident that happened in the least complicated scenario possible...all that car had to do was stop for an object over 300 feet away and it couldnt even do that....is that your proof ?


----------



## freeFromUber

tomatopaste said:


> You suspect wrong. Sack up. Small girls are using Waymo every day


That doesn't mean it's reliable or safe.


----------



## RamzFanz

heynow321 said:


> lol is that what the voices in your head and elon's head tell you? they've made it coast to coast? without safety drivers? I assume that feat was taped. please post that tape!


When did I say any of that?


----------



## Linux Geek

RamzFanz said:


> When did I say any of that?


On Friday you wrote "Hint, SDCs have driven coast to coast."


----------



## RamzFanz

Linux Geek said:


> On Friday you wrote "Hint, SDCs have driven coast to coast."


Yes, and I never mentioned Elon Msk or without safety drivers.

SDCs started out on closed courses and areas, moved to highways/interstates, and then moved to cities. These are easily verifiable facts. Have at it.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru

Exclusive lanes for SDC.
Driver In SDC lane gets fat ticket in mail
Reality is "normal lanes" will be bumper 2 bumper 
Autonomous whiz by


----------



## Karl Marx

NoPooPool said:


> And another!
> 
> The sniping on this board creates a laugh a minute. Hahahahahahahahahahaha, that goes on for minutes.


Self driving shopping carts. I can't tell you the number of times I've been hit and not all the culprits are good looking MILFS.


----------



## transporter007

Exclusive lanes will be faster & safer with SDC 
Sooner SDC proliferates the sooner thousands of lives will be saved


----------



## Rakos

transporter007 said:


> Exclusive lanes will be faster & safer with SDC
> Sooner SDC proliferates the sooner thousands of lives will be saved


I still want them well marked....

You should be able to spot them....

From a mile away...8>O

More time for evasive maneuvers...8>)

Rakos


----------



## transporter007

Rakos said:


> I still want them well marked....
> 
> You should be able to spot them....
> 
> From a mile away...8>O
> 
> More time for evasive maneuvers...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 247433


Good point


----------

